# dosage of naltrexone



## Xavier Wulf (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello. I have been suffering from depersonalization/derealization disorder 5 years and I've totally lost my feelings and emotions. I recently bought Naltrexone 50 mg. Can you help me find out what dosage I should take everyday? Now I take some medicine, Fluvoxaminum 150 mg and Lamotrigine 300 mg.
I'd say that the first one is a bit useless in my situation, now thinking about Velaxin.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

It’s not even known if naltrexone can antagonize the kappa receptor which is thought to contribute to feelings of dissociation, I know JDTic is a selective kappa opioid receptor antagonist however it’s not prescribed and it’s very expensive if you find it online, Suboxone does this also but is very addictive.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

i wrote you a personal messeage Dieter from germany


----------

